# Space Marines 'Second Wave'



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Space Marines (shh at the back) are going to see a 'second wave' in time for Planetstrikes scheduled release for July. We already know *Vulkan He'Stan* is on the way, as I posted a couple of weeks back:










We've also seen pics floating around of the *Ironclad Dreadnought*, as pictured in the Planetstrike book at Games Day Paris:










... and the old CAD:










Finally, the other addition to the SM Codex, the *Land Speeder Storm*:










It's been mentioned Korsarro Khan will see a release, but there's no pictures I can find.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

A GW Newsletter featuring the new dreadnaught

View attachment 2647

View attachment 2645

View attachment 2646




> Incoming!
> 
> Today, at Baltimore Games Day, hobbyists in the US were given a first look at the forthcoming Space Marine Ironclad Dreadnought. Just one of the great new Space Marine miniatures released this summer, this imposing walker is ideal for attacking enemy fortifications in games of Planet Strike.
> 
> This fantastic multi-part plastic kit comes with all of the weapon options from Codex Space Marines, including the fearsome seismic hammer.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Pics from Gamesday Balitmore, from D-9 and deatau (thanks to radical_psyker for posting them across):


----------

